#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Blase >

## afif

Zwei Fragen: 
    1.  Beeinflussen Stress und Nervositaet die Blasenentleerung?
    2.  Am Tag ist die Blasenentleerung bei mir ganz normal nachts aber sehr 
        schwierig.  Warum ?    :shy_5new:

----------


## Filliz

Hallo Afif 
Herzlich Willkommen hier bei Patientenfrangen.net. 
Ich glaube es wäre für Deine Frage besser, wenn Du sie unter die Schulmedizin(Urologische Sprechstunde) packst, denn dort kannst Du mit schnellerer Antwort rechnen. 
Aber da ich jetzt einmal dran bin, würde ich Dir auf jedenfall den Gang zum Urologen empfehlen. Evt. ist was mit der Prostata, oder eine nicht schmerzende Entzündung. 
Lass es lieber mal Abklären.  
Alles Gute
Tanja

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo, 
also das Zweite von dir eröffnete Thema habe ich gelöscht und das Erste hierher verschoben. 
Im Zweifel einfach mal eine(n) Moderator(in) fragen. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## urologiker

> Zwei Fragen: 
>     1.  Beeinflussen Stress und Nervositaet die Blasenentleerung? 
>     2.  Am Tag ist die Blasenentleerung bei mir ganz normal nachts aber sehr 
>         schwierig.  Warum?

 
zu 1. - Ja, die Blasenentleerung ist psychisch sehr beeinflusst. Beispiele wären Harndrang, wenn man nach Hause kommt, Harndrang vor Prüfungen (Konfirmandenblase) und Unfähigkeit der Blasenentleerung auf öffentlichen Toiletten. 
zu 2. - Was für Probleme bestehen denn bei der nächtlichen Blasenentleerung? Beschreib das doch mal genauer,  
gruß, logiker

----------


## afif

Wenn ich nachts wach werde, um auf die Toilette zu gehen und versuche, die Blase zu entleeren, kommt fast kein Urin raus. Wenn ich aber einige Minuten warte, dann ist das Blasenentleeren ganz normal. Kurz gessagt, im Wachzustand ist die Blasenentleerung ganz normal aber gleich nach dem wachen ist das sehr schwierig und muss einige Minuten warte bis es normal wird.

----------


## urologiker

War das schon immer so oder ist das neu aufgetreten?

----------


## afif

Seit ein paar Jahren

----------


## afif

Salut les amis,  hat noch niemand Antwort auf meine Frage gefunden  :Huh?:

----------


## Claudia

Hallo, 
kann dir leider auch keine Antwort bieten... 
Ich habe seit einiger Zeit das gleiche Problem. Scheint also nicht geschlechtspezifisch zu sein, bin weiblich. 
Bei einer Blasenspiegelung wurde nichts krankhaftes entdeckt.

----------


## hannibal

Hallo afif,
es ist schon etwas schwierig. Man kann alles mit dem Kopf steuern.
Es ist normal dass es tagsüber besser klappt.
Musst du nachts öfter auf die Toilette?
Warst du schon beim Urologen?
Ich muss zum Beispiel ganz oft zur Toilette, besonders wenn ich aufgeregt bin. Am Wochenende ist alles in Ordnung. Eben psychisch bedingt.
Man kann so etwas Trainieren.
Viel Glück.

----------


## afif

Es scheint mir sehr merkwuerdig, dass man mir bis jetzt medizinisch nicht erklaeren konnte, weshalb eine Harnentleerung am Tag seeeeeeeeehr normal sein kann, waehrend nachts sehr schwierig ist.

----------


## hannibal

Hallo afif,
es ist ganz schwierig heraus zu bekommen, wie es medizinisch ist, mit dieser Harnentleerung.
Ich kann dir nur raten, geh doch zum Urologen, er macht einige Untersuchungen.
Erkläre ihm dein Problem.
So kann ich es dir leider auch nicht sagen.
So bald  mir noch etwas einfällt, teile ich es dir gerne mit.
Tut mir leid, das ich bis jetzt nur an das psychische Problem gedacht habe.

----------


## afif

Hannibal besten Dank, 
ich war beim Urologen, habe Blasenspiegelung machen lassen, Echographie auch, alles sei in Ordnung sagte  man mir !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hannibal

Hallo afif,
tut mir leid, bin erst mal mit dem Latein am Ende.
Was hat denn sonst so der Urologe gesagt?
Ilona

----------


## afif

Hello Ilona, 
was der Urologe sonst gesagt hat ? Ich sei medizinisch ganz gesund !!!!!  Bemerkung: Weisst Du, dass Hannibal unser Nationalheld ist?

----------

